# touches clavier fonctionnent pas!



## bastien24 (30 Mars 2005)

bonjour,

possédant un Ibook G4 15pouce (dernière modèle) depuis 1an environ, je ne peux plus ejecter le cd, augmenter le son, reduire le contraste,... que les touches qui se trouve en haut de clavier! le reste ca marche impeccable! cela s'est arrivé ya environ 1semaine et avant c'etait ok et rien modifié sur les reglages...

alors: HELP! :hein:


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2005)

wouah, un ibook 15' c'est vraiment le tout dernier modèle et tu dois être le seul à en avoir un 
Bon, j'imagine que c'est un 14' mais ça ne change rien au problème.

As tu été voir dans les préférences système/clavier et souris onglet clavier, des fois que la case "pour exécuter des actions personnalisées..." soit cochée ?
Mais a priori c'est souvent ça 

Sinon essaie une réparation des autorisations, ça fera pas de mal en tous cas (on ne sait jamais  )


----------



## bastien24 (30 Mars 2005)

Ben c'est tout simplement ca le probleme "pour exécuter des actions personnalisées..." et j'ai décoché et ca marche... je n'y ai pas pensé! Merci!

PS: effectivement, c'est un 14pouces....


----------

